# A world record freak



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was talking to my guy in Nebraska setting up my hunt for this week, when he told me that a new world record turkey was taken not long ago. So, I researched it, and here is a link. Thought you would enjoy it.

http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/post/Spr ... Is-On.aspx


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The link appears to be missing the last portion


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry, here is the link. http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/post/Spr ... Is-On.aspx

It works, I checked it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's not the first. I know of of one bird with nine beards, it was killed several years ago in Kansas. I know of several that had six. I've even killed a hen with a beard.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW! :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

He'd be a mounter for sure, but I bet he tasted like crap. What a tough old bird I bet he was.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW is right! What a bird! As for taste, my Missouri bird weighed in at 26 pounds and I sliced the breast meat accross the grain. Breaded it in seasoned flour and every slice tasted like pork chops! Tender and delicious. I would think this bird would be the same.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> sliced the breast meat accross the grain. Breaded it in seasoned flour Tender and delicious.


Beat it with a meat mallet or run it through a trenderizer before you bread it, you can cut it with a fork.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, that is a hamburger bird. I have been told you want a jake if you want a good tasting bird.


----------

